# Powdered corid dosage?



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm starting zoe and azrael on corid today, neither seem to be growing like they should. Zoe was born 12/11/11 and she is smaller than my runt who was born 2/26. She's thicker through the body, but she's shorter and just seems way too small for a doeling her age. I had planned on having her bred in december with leela, but at this rate she may not be ready evem by then. Azrael also seems to have hit a stopping point in his growth as well, though that might also be because he was weaned early (we picked him up the beginning of march, he was born 1/28, and his dam was already working hard at weaning him). So,i wanted to start them both on a coccidia treatment and see if that doesn't help. Both have great appetites, though azrael always wants to be alone and away from the other goats, and I have yet to see him even attempt to play with zoe or the other kids, or even go anywhere faster than a slow walk. He doesn't seem lethargic or ill, just overly lazy and disinterested.

So, now that I have my but of a rant out of the way, whats the dosage for powdered corid? I was originally going to go with the dosage for calves, but wasn't sure if that would work.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

The calf dose of 10mg/kg of amprolium apparently doesn't work well on goats. I found a few research studies suggesting 50mg/kg a better dose for a the coccidiostat corid in goats.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21333448

*Efficacy of amprolium for the treatment of pathogenic Eimeria species in Boer goat kids*, Veterinary Parasitology, Volume 178, Issues 3-4, 10 June 2011, Pages 346-349 Gabrielle Young, Mark L. Alley, Derek M. Foster, Geof W. Smith

The above abstract provides the gist of the information. I would love to access the full text version, but alas, it is not available for free.

http://www.pvj.com.pk/pdf-files/31_3/227-230.pdf

In this article (yes, it is Pakistani from 2011) it compares dosing goats at 2g/40kg (which is 50 mg/kg when broken down) of amprolium with goats that are dosed with another medication. Also there was a control group that receives no treatment.


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

Never mind


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah, this stuff was not what I intended tget, nor is it something I have ever used. St this point I'm not even sure anyone is dealing with it, but if it might be agood idea to use in drinking water, I'll definitely do that and just pick up sulmet when I get the chance, and give everyone a5 day treatment of that, just in case. I've never used preventive treatment for anything, and last years kids hit 60lb by 7 weeks without ever seeing a chemical.


----------

